#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  簽名檔使用規範

## 狼王白牙

*[*]大小方面*

由於過大跟過長的簽名檔都會拉撐版面, 導致部份版友閱讀不便
但目前卻沒有十分有效率的方法可以從系統面上限制
今起採用管理員目視審核的方式:

*高度限制 150 像素, 寬度限制為 520 像素*

無論文字或圖片, 加總之範圍不得超過; 不限制圖片數量, 唯文字以 500 個英文字元為限
高度換算成不加任何效果的文字約為9行字



*[*]內容方面*

1. 必須遵守會員註冊條款的所有規章. 尤其嚴禁色情圖片影音與各種型式的商業廣告暨其連結.
2. 請注意連結資訊必須為有效連結, 例如: 必須為存在的圖片, 存在的網址.
3. 不得在簽名檔內揭露其他會員之隱私.
4. 不得附加可執行的惡意程式代碼 (Script) 或是夾帶電腦病毒的檔案之網址.
[*]如有違規者, 其他會員可利用短訊息功能通知系統管理員處理.[*]本站保留對單一或全體會員開放簽名檔功能的權利.

本公告自公告日起,一星期後正式實施

----------


## 狼王白牙

所謂簽名檔限制寬度 520 像素, 高度 150 像素大小
是包含*範圍內*的所有*文字及圖片*加總的區塊

也就是說假如版友擺上恰好為520x150的圖片, 即不能在後面加上幾行文字
如欲圖片跟文字並用, 請縮小圖片以置入文字

如有超出規定者, 簽名檔可能會被編輯或暫時停用
敬請眾獸配合修正  謝謝合作

----------

